# St. Croix Avid or Premier Series??



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm planning on a trip to Cabela's next weekend, and I'm thinking of picking up a new rod. I've fished the walleye run for the past three years using a 6' MH Lightning Rod. I think the Lightning Rod is a decent rod for the price, but I'm looking to upgrade to something more sensitive. I've heard nothing but good things about the St. Croix rods. I've been drooling over the 6'6" Medium Fast Avid, but $180 is a LOT of money to spend on a rod. I find myself wondering whether it is worth the extra money, or if I should buy a Premier Series and put a reel on it for the same price as the Avid alone. I know they offer a nice warranty on the Avid. I'm hoping a few of you have used both, and can tell me if there is a significant difference in the performance of the two models. 

For those who have used either of these rods, I would also welcome any information on other rods that you have used which provided comparable performance (especially sensitivity).


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

jm, i have both and both are really nice rods. the avid is a bit lighter, a bit nicer, but to me, it is not worth the 80 additional bucks. i just don't fish enough to justify it. i have 6premiers and i am really happy with them. however, i have buddies who use ugly sticks and lightning rods who outfish me on a regular basis. if you buy the premier, you will have enough left over to buy a decent reel. again, just my opinion.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Imo the triumphs are the best value for the dollar. I cannot tell a difference between my triumph compared to my premier. The avid on the other hand is in a class all by its self ,but $180 for a rod is hard for me to justify.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to agree with the previous comments. I have both in Baitcaster and Flyrod. The Avid is lighter in both cases but that about sums it up. I don't see any reason to invest in the more costly rod unless you are willing to invest in a equivalent priced reel.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I own an Avid 6'6 ML / fast with a US Reel 230 Pro. It is an amazing setup,I love it. It will cast a mile if I need to with light weight. While it feels underpowered ( light) it really "bows" nicely on a good fish.

I broke down and bought it to fish Canada and Erie. More so for our yearly Canada trip. You end up spending big bucks , so we fish hard and of course want to catch a bunch. The rod feels good in your hand all day, not heavy with a comfortable grip.

Picks up little nibbles but also handles a Pike slamming a spoon.

Did I notice a difference from Ugly Sticks, Lightning rods, Diawa? Yes
Do I feel I caught more fish comfortably? Yes

If the $ doesn't hurt your wallet too bad, I would reccomend this rod. 

I wouldn't recommend it if you "do sit and wait" bank fishing. Way to expensive to prop on a stick in the dirt and wait for mr whiskers

The G Loomis bronzeback rod is nice as well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I own 2 Premier rods and they are a decent rod for the money. Another rod you may also want to check out is the Berkley Series One rods. They might suprize you. They've been around forever and are pretty nice. I myself believe they are a hair more sensitive than the Croix Premiers. The Avids are a big step up from the Premier rods IMO.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I can tell you from my own experience that the Avid Series is a world of difference and definetely worth the money! A well made rod, with great sensitivity! I have four custom made rods that sport the St. Croix Avid blank series, wouldn't go with anything else on my customs. I also have a 6'6" Med. Hvy casting in the Avid Series. I can use it for a multitude of applications, and it still retains great sensitivity.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I can't speak about the Avid, but love my two 6.6 premier rods for walleye and pike. On the warranty, my > 1 yr old broken premier is getting sent back to St. Croix for a replacement for about $40, which isn't too bad. Nice action, nice light weight for long days of fishing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

shortdrift, i have a 6wt avid, and whereas it is a really nice rod, i wonder about the almost 300 dollar price tag. (i got mine for half off). i know an excellent fly fisherman who uses nothing but tfo rods. he fishes all over this country and canada and says the high-end pricing is ridiculous. i am beginning to agree. prices keep going up and the marketing attracts us all. bottom line, it is still fishing. tourney guys may need the best, but for us weekend warriors, we can get by with less. i am tired of trying to keep up with the newest and the best. in the end, i would rather spend money on a better reel with a better drag than an expensive rod. imo


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You really cant go wrong with a St. Croix Rod. That is all I own and use. I have owned triumphs, premiers, avids, and legends. I also own their Premier Surf rods classic cats and an Imperial Fly rod and 2 Legend Ice Rods.

You can definitley tell a difference between them all, but I have come down to the Premier series being the best rod for the money. I have 3 triumphs still and they are nice, but the premier is a better rod for only a little more $$. I have gotten rid of my avids and replaced them with premiers. I own 20 St. Croix rods with 13 of them being Premiers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

i have given away or sold four premiers, still have one ul, one light, two ml, and two medium action rods. as you said, for the money, they cannot be beat. they just feel good in the hand. i also like the fact that they are made here in the usa.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I own a Ledgend Elite an Avid and a Primier. The Elite and the Avid are very similar and in my opinion the Avid is worth the cash. Depending of course on how you fish and how badly you want to catch fish. With the Avid you will feel them breathing on it.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i wouldnt own a st coix or let one in my boat! i talked with thier head quarters one time and in less than 5 mins i was appauled at the way they talked about fishermen.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Reasons I'd go with a better rod (Avid):

1. Better guides. The Premier uses Batson Al Oxide, while the Avid uses Fuji Alconites.
2. Warranty (if it matters to you). The Avid is lifetime, while the Premier is a 5 year.
3. Better graphite material. The SC3 is lighter and transmits vibration better than the SC2.

My 2 cents...


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the good information! Since last weekend's trip got snowed out, we went up to Cabela's yesterday. I ended up deciding to go with the Avid 6'6" MF and a Pfleuger President 6735. My Dad ended up buying a Premier Series 6'6" MF also. Now we'll both have a chance to compare the two rods for ourselves. From everything I've heard here and elsewhere, I think I'll be very happy with this rod.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You will love your Avid.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

mikeshookset said:


> i wouldnt own a st coix or let one in my boat! i talked with thier head quarters one time and in less than 5 mins i was appauled at the way they talked about fishermen.


Not sure who you talked to but your conversation sounds a bit fishy to me. If St. Croix doesn't like fishermen, why do they build rods? I just spent some time with Jason Brunner at the ICRBE in High Point and I can assure you that St. Croix loves fishermen and custom rod builders.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Own two 7' Premiers for Musky and Pike and don't have a bad word to say. Good rod for the money.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I own 5 st croix's all in the premier series and cannot say anything bad about them oh' did I mention they were made in the U.S.A


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

How much are the premires? I'd like to get a good jigging rod.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Premiers typcially goes for around $100. Go to www.stcroixrods.com. You can see all the different models along with weight and costs.


----------

